# Latest hideous Dog Attack



## Rollin (12 April 2019)

Horse and Hound News.  Poor horse collapsed after being attacked by two dogs, one of which latched onto his muzzle and left him with nasty injuries.  The owner was present and the Police were called to the scene.  No mention las to what action they will take against the owner of the dogs.  The owner of the horse as well as suffering trauma all of can identify with, faces large vet bills.  I hope Police will be take action against the dog owner, we see these attacks to often.


----------



## bonny (12 April 2019)

I thought this thread was about the baby in Hawick, in critical condition after being attacked. There are just too many aggressive dogs in our midst.


----------



## joosie (12 April 2019)

I saw that, poor horse!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 April 2019)

awful, poor horse and rider. sadly, as evidenced by increasing numbers of attacks on sheep, there's a lack of owners able to train dogs to be steady with stock-any sort of stock.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 April 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			awful, poor horse and rider. sadly, as evidenced by increasing numbers of attacks on sheep, there's a lack of owners able to train dogs to be steady with stock-any sort of stock.
		
Click to expand...

Or just being capable of keeping hold of the bloomin' things around stock!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Or just being capable of keeping hold of the bloomin' things around stock!
		
Click to expand...

yes, lead challenged!


----------



## tristar (12 April 2019)

a neighbour of ours had 2 japanese akitas who attacked a woman with a small dog in her arms , no damage just terrified her, he sometimes lets them out in the lane loose, my friend had run for his life with my jack russell,who is like a lap dog, to get away from them

last year i was bitten by a huge male lassie collie dog while getting my dogs leg out of his mouth,, we were both injured


----------



## tallyho! (12 April 2019)

As a dog lover, I think something needs to be done about dog ownership in the UK. Licences and training certificates.

I hope the rider sues the owner, the more people that take action, the less likely insurance companies will insure dogs that have not had training.


----------



## J&S (12 April 2019)

Sadly the owners of badly or untrained dogs appear to be in total denial. The "he is only playing" comment when their dog is acting aggressively towards one's own dog/horse makes me so angry.  These dog owners just have no understanding of dog "language" and are unable to recognise bad behaviour.  Ignorance, to my mind, is no excuse.
Large, athletic dog breeds may be sweet puppies but once they gain size and weight are, as we see regularly, positively lethal.  Too many dogs are purchased for entirely the wrong reasons, no wonder there are so many in rescue homes.  Tragically  some will already be too spoiled in character to find another home.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 April 2019)

I hate dogs. I never used to mind them but these days its never the owners fault and the dogs dont mean anything by it and they are just playing! Same with kids and teenagers these days too come to think of it ...


----------



## Mule (12 April 2019)

I wonder were people always careless or have the number of pet owners increased?


----------



## bonny (12 April 2019)

mule said:



			I wonder were people always careless or have the number of pet owners increased?
		
Click to expand...

The biggest problem is probably that the breeds have changed


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 April 2019)

mule said:



			I wonder were people always careless or have the number of pet owners increased?
		
Click to expand...

more dogs, more under stimulated/poorly socialised dogs and a larger variety of breeds being kept as pets.


----------



## Fluffypiglet (13 April 2019)

I donâ€™t understand it, are people getting more stupid and lazy or are we just more aware of them through social media.  I was out on a hack the other day, man with three dogs. Two larger mongrels sat politely with him at the side of the track, third dog comes over and carefully and thoroughly sniffs my horses fetlocks.... front and back. Horse stands like a rock and dog did no harm but seriously? I was completely baffled!


----------



## rascal (13 April 2019)

I think more people are keeping dogs, and do not have a clue about even the most basic training.
If we call our dogs they come, if we tell to leave something alone they do, and yet we see so many people with often big dogs pulling the owners all over the place.


----------



## DabDab (13 April 2019)

Dog ownership does seem to have become a bit of an entitlement. When I was at school hardly anyone had a pet dog at home. Some had working dogs and some had parents who were experienced pet dog owners, but it was very few as a proportion. These days it seems like almost everyone has a dog and it's treated as a bit of a right - even if you live in a city centre bedsit, are out all day and have no idea how to train it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (13 April 2019)

DabDab said:



			even if you live in a city centre bedsit, are out all day and have no idea how to train it.
		
Click to expand...

also with more people moving out to what were country towns and commuting, there are more dogs that they brought with them that have never had the stimulus of sheep/horses etc before and more people buying dogs because they now live in the country that are clueless. The number of dog attacks on sheep round me has escalated since they built the new estate in town. Some of the attitudes on FB of these people towards farmers and stock is astounding and there seems to be a real sense of entitlement that they can go where they want. Even if the dogs aren't worrying stock the owners are causing damage by not picking up after them on grazing land so neosporosis is on the increase as well.


----------



## rascal (13 April 2019)

I really do not think people who live in a tiny bedsit in the city should be allowed to keep dogs, and if they are out at work all day it is even worse, poor dogs.
When I was a teenager and wanted a dog, I had a stream of smaller pets first, to show my parents i would look after them, and not get fed up.


----------



## bonny (13 April 2019)

Just read about another dog attack where a 10 year old boy has been killed by a bull dog typein Cornwall. Just horrendous, I really think we need to look at the law regarding dog ownership, these attacks are just becoming too commonplace.


----------



## The Trooper (13 April 2019)

I can't help but blame the owners in basically any instance of a dog attack. I know they're animals and think for themselves etc, but ultimately they are the responsibility of the owners.

The Hawick one is disturbing, why anyone would leave a 6 week baby unattended, within reach of a terrier (or any dog for that matter) is beyond me. 

I am going to make an assumption here, considering the area, and the fact the house is occupied by sight hounds as well as the terrier in question that they are/were working dogs; this just makes things worse.

Hawick - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...screaming-house-seeing-six-week-old-baby.html

Cornwall - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...year-old-boy-death-Cornwall-holiday-park.html

Horse incident - https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...fying-dog-attack-warning-graphic-image-684170


----------



## bonny (13 April 2019)

The Trooper said:



			I can't help but blame the owners in basically any instance of a dog attack. I know they're animals and think for themselves etc, but ultimately they are the responsibility of the owners.

The Hawick one is disturbing, why anyone would leave a 6 week baby unattended, within reach of a terrier (or any dog for that matter) is beyond me.

I am going to make an assumption here, considering the area, and the fact the house is occupied by sight hounds as well as the terrier in question that they are/were working dogs; this just makes things worse.

Hawick - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...screaming-house-seeing-six-week-old-baby.html

Cornwall - https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...year-old-boy-death-Cornwall-holiday-park.html

Horse incident - https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...fying-dog-attack-warning-graphic-image-684170

Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t make any assumptions until we know, both the attack in Hawick and in Cornwall just sound horrendous


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 April 2019)

rascal said:



			I really do not think people who live in a tiny bedsit in the city should be allowed to keep dogs, and if they are out at work all day it is even worse, poor dogs.
When I was a teenager and wanted a dog, I had a stream of smaller pets first, to show my parents i would look after them, and not get fed up.
		
Click to expand...

I know of people in Germany who keep large dogs in apartments. They are very well kept/trained, socialised and exercised.
I know people in the UK who keep dogs in detached properties with large gardens. Their dogs are fat, see nothing and go nowhere. I think it's attitude and work ethic rather than floorspace.


----------



## tallyho! (13 April 2019)

Also... breeders. Where are all the responsible breeders? Everywhere I look I see doodle-this, dordle that... mongrels online selling for hundreds of pounds to people who know nothing about the mix of breeds theyâ€™re buying apart from its fashionable at the moment to just buy something with â€œhilarious geneticsâ€.

What are the councils doing about the dog poos that are being left in bags all over the place? Delicately hung In trees as if they grew there, gate posts, school gates, just placed carefully by lamp-posts... oh and a really thoughtful one, in peopleâ€™s recycling bins. You know, just arranged there like itâ€™s meant to be pretty Iâ€™ve a mind to start collecting and place them all on the council doorstep by the wheelbarrow load on a weekly basis.

Whoops! Slight tangent there... but makes a mockery of the rest of us who do pick up. Iâ€™m so embarrassed I pick up other peopleâ€™s too!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 April 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Also... breeders. Where are all the responsible breeders? Everywhere I look I see doodle-this, dordle that... mongrels online selling for hundreds of pounds to people who know nothing about the mix of breeds theyâ€™re buying apart from its fashionable at the moment to just buy something with â€œhilarious geneticsâ€.

What are the councils doing about the dog poos that are being left in bags all over the place? Delicately hung In trees as if they grew there, gate posts, school gates, just placed carefully by lamp-posts... oh and a really thoughtful one, in peopleâ€™s recycling bins. You know, just arranged there like itâ€™s meant to be pretty Iâ€™ve a mind to start collecting and place them all on the council doorstep by the wheelbarrow load on a weekly basis.

Whoops! Slight tangent there... but makes a mockery of the rest of us who do pick up. Iâ€™m so embarrassed I pick up other peopleâ€™s too!
		
Click to expand...


It would be better to take them to the doorstep of the idiots who leave their filled bags decorating the countryside.


----------



## asmp (14 April 2019)

Regarding the dog mess - at least we're not treading in it as much these days.  I recently visited Nice and spent most of the time looking at the pavement avoiding the poo left by the dog owners.  I'd forgotten how disgusting it used to be in the UK.

And on the earlier post about the dog sniffing around the horse's legs - I tell dog owners that my horse will kick out.


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 April 2019)

I'm going to be controversial here, and say I think a lot of the problems in dog behaviour nowadays is due to the huge increase in "fluffy" training methods.   I am all for positive training  but in many cases people just don't seem to know how to deal with dogs that might need firmer methods.   I am in a breed fb group which is anti any sort of aversive training methods,  even down to half check collars.   I am sure its not a coincidence that they have so many posts from people who can't cope with their unruly dogs.   There are also so many badly behaved dogs of all breeds turning up in rescues, mostly just needing a few boundaries.   
A neighbour has recently acquired a 6 month old collie from DT,  she is its 3rd home.   She is a farmers daughter who grew up with working dogs,  but has been taking this pup to a local training class.  She is really struggling with pup pulling (walked in a harness), jumping up,  mouthing etc.    I suggested a few methods I use,  none of which involve battering the dog but for eg a half check collar.   I met her a few days ago and she thanked me profusely,  pup has better manners,  and as she put it ,  she was doubting herself as she felt she should be doing more to correct the behaviour rather just ignore it,  but felt she the trainer must be right.


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 April 2019)

rascal said:



			I really do not think people who live in a tiny bedsit in the city should be allowed to keep dogs, and if they are out at work all day it is even worse, poor dogs.
When I was a teenager and wanted a dog, I had a stream of smaller pets first, to show my parents i would look after them, and not get fed up.
		
Click to expand...

When I was breeding I sold a pup to a lady who lived in a flat in Hammersmith.   I thought long and hard about it, but she worked from home so dog was rarely left, and wanted to do working trials.  She drove up from London several times to see the pups before I had even committed to let her have one.
That pup had the most wonderful home,  house trained super quick because she had to be alert to the first signs of her needing to go out,  and went on to gain working trials qualifications.


----------



## wren123 (14 April 2019)

@MurphysMinder, totally agree!

I went to a training class for the first time with my first puppy as an adult, it was useless. For example to stop the dog jumping up just turn your body we were told, my lab ignored that a firm no and uh uh did the trick but this wasn't  acceptable in the class, my puppy was the best at recall in the class but not good in the park, no help was given when I asked.
This explains to me why Dogs in my local park often jump up at me.

I think the worst thing that happens with most dogs with this method of training is naughty, unpleasant dogs, but with the wrong type of dog it can be dangerous.

A previous dog of mine had been attacked by two greyhounds who had escaped from their house, puncture wounds, lots of blood, very traumatic for me and the dog. I mentioned this on the forum in reference to an incidence where a staffy had run at me and growled and was complaining about it, someone said it was partly due to the nervous vibes I was giving out. FFS talk about victim blaming and excusing bad behaviour!!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (14 April 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Also... breeders. Where are all the responsible breeders? Everywhere I look I see doodle-this, dordle that... mongrels online selling for hundreds of pounds to people who know nothing about the mix of breeds theyâ€™re buying apart from its fashionable at the moment to just buy something with â€œhilarious geneticsâ€.
		
Click to expand...

Oh you're so right with this. I saw a Facebook post from a dog groomer saying if you have a dasc-tzu or whatever made up, dodgy breed, you should research the breed carefully and its needs before getting one....it isn't a breed!

Research the important things; exercise needs, common health complaints, feeding information, suitability and trainability. Not "is it cuter than my neighbours / friends". Its a dog, not an accessory.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 April 2019)

a work colleague has just put down a deposit on a labradoodle- the 'crazy' breeder had 4 other litters of doodle pups and several litters of kittens. all in a 3 bed suburban semi. these dogs are being churned out in massive numbers and going to people who frankly don't have the time or the know how.


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 April 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			a work colleague has just put down a deposit on a labradoodle- the 'crazy' breeder had 4 other litters of doodle pups and several litters of kittens. all in a 3 bed suburban semi. these dogs are being churned out in massive numbers and going to people who frankly don't have the time or the know how.
		
Click to expand...

And I bet it's highly unlikely the so called breeder has a licence,  which from October 2018 anyone breeding more than 2 litters in a year has to have.


----------



## paddy555 (14 April 2019)

MurphysMinder said:



			I'm going to be controversial here, and say I think a lot of the problems in dog behaviour nowadays is due to the huge increase in "fluffy" training methods.   I am all for positive training  but in many cases people just don't seem to know how to deal with dogs that might need firmer methods.   I am in a breed fb group which is anti any sort of aversive training methods,  even down to half check collars.   I am sure its not a coincidence that they have so many posts from people who can't cope with their unruly dogs.   There are also so many badly behaved dogs of all breeds turning up in rescues, mostly just needing a few boundaries.  
A neighbour has recently acquired a 6 month old collie from DT,  she is its 3rd home.   She is a farmers daughter who grew up with working dogs,  but has been taking this pup to a local training class.  She is really struggling with pup pulling (walked in a harness), jumping up,  mouthing etc.    I suggested a few methods I use,  none of which involve battering the dog but for eg a half check collar.   I met her a few days ago and she thanked me profusely,  pup has better manners,  and as she put it ,  she was doubting herself as she felt she should be doing more to correct the behaviour rather just ignore it,  but felt she the trainer must be right.
		
Click to expand...

I got my 1st GSD in the 70's. The breeder ran training classes for a very large area. There were about 16 GSDs walking around on choke chains all under control and bad behaviour would not have been allowed. I am not advocating choke chains but all those dogs were under control. You were allowed to stroke the dog to praise it but the word treats had not been invented.
I took my current pup to a training class where he had to walk to heel with the lead in one hand and continuous treats in my other hand. He could walk to heel perfectly with a good supply of liver or sausages. 

Someone asked what the council were doing about clearing up poo bags left all over the place. Why should they be doing anything? it is not their job to clear them up it is the OWNER'S job to put them in the correct place for the council to deal with them.  What they should in fact be doing is giving the owners a fine for littering. Not very practical I know but there is no reason the council tax payer should be funding these dog owners who cannot put bags in the right place. 

Whilst there were far fewer dogs in earlier years we also had a wonderful device for controlling them out on walks. It doesn't seem to be available today unfortunately. We used to call it a lead and you rarely saw a dog out in a public place without one attached. Generally it stopped your dog either running off to bother other dogs or running off to jump up at people or horses.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (14 April 2019)

https://metro.co.uk/2019/04/14/dog-mauled-death-park-owner-left-fractured-fingers-9176997/


----------



## tallyho! (15 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It would be better to take them to the doorstep of the idiots who leave their filled bags decorating the countryside.
		
Click to expand...

I would if I knew who they were and where the lived.......


----------



## tallyho! (15 April 2019)

MotherOfChickens said:



			a work colleague has just put down a deposit on a labradoodle- the 'crazy' breeder had 4 other litters of doodle pups and several litters of kittens. all in a 3 bed suburban semi. these dogs are being churned out in massive numbers and going to people who frankly don't have the time or the know how.
		
Click to expand...

Does this constitute puppy farming? Reportable perhaps?


----------



## tallyho! (15 April 2019)

paddy555 said:



			Someone asked what the council were doing about clearing up poo bags left all over the place. Why should they be doing anything? it is not their job to clear them up it is the OWNER'S job to put them in the correct place for the council to deal with them.  What they should in fact be doing is giving the owners a fine for littering. Not very practical I know but there is no reason the council tax payer should be funding these dog owners who cannot put bags in the right place.
		
Click to expand...

Actually Paddy, it IS eventually. It is the council's responsibility to clean the streets and fine dog owners for mess. I know this, because I asked. It's a public health issue. If your council is not cleaning up, you have every right to let them know about the mess and it is their duty to clean up. As a community we complained and they came and cleaned and took the bags off the trees. They put new signs up. Since then though.... naff all.

https://www.keepbritaintidy.org/faqs/advice/dog-fouling-and-law

Keep up the complaints people!


----------



## tallyho! (15 April 2019)

paddy555 said:



			Whilst there were far fewer dogs in earlier years we also had a wonderful device for controlling them out on walks. It doesn't seem to be available today unfortunately. We used to call it a lead and you rarely saw a dog out in a public place without one attached. Generally it stopped your dog either running off to bother other dogs or running off to jump up at people or horses.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paddy555 (15 April 2019)

tallyho! said:



			Actually Paddy, it IS eventually. It is the council's responsibility to clean the streets and fine dog owners for mess. I know this, because I asked. It's a public health issue. If your council is not cleaning up, you have every right to let them know about the mess and it is their duty to clean up. As a community we complained and they came and cleaned and took the bags off the trees. They put new signs up. Since then though.... naff all.

https://www.keepbritaintidy.org/faqs/advice/dog-fouling-and-law

Keep up the complaints people! 

Click to expand...

It might be eventually however,
IMHO it is up to the lazy owners to clean up after themselves in the first place. You have a dog, you take the responsibility for stopping it annoying others (via a lead) stopping it hurting anyone (via a muzzle) and stopping it fouling (by clearing up)


----------



## tallyho! (15 April 2019)

paddy555 said:



			It might be eventually however,
IMHO it is up to the lazy owners to clean up after themselves in the first place. You have a dog, you take the responsibility for stopping it annoying others (via a lead) stopping it hurting anyone (via a muzzle) and stopping it fouling (by clearing up)
		
Click to expand...

#Join my club


----------



## Beausmate (17 April 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It would be better to take them to the doorstep of the idiots who leave their filled bags decorating the countryside.
		
Click to expand...

I have a theory on the 'abandoned poo bag' issue.  Not all, but most of the stray bags around here (there is even a trail of them to be regularly found, that leads to the bin - just why?!) appear to be the biodegradable type, and I reckon some of the idiots think it's ok to leave them (as it is biodegradable, innit?) and they have done their bit by picking it up....

There really are too many entitled, irresponsible, selfish people out there with no thought for the consequences of their actions.  They just don't seem to think further than the ends of their collective noses and it really ****** me off.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (17 April 2019)

Beausmate said:



			I have a theory on the 'abandoned poo bag' issue.  Not all, but most of the stray bags around here (there is even a trail of them to be regularly found, that leads to the bin - just why?!) appear to be the biodegradable type, and I reckon some of the idiots think it's ok to leave them (as it is biodegradable, innit?) and they have done their bit by picking it up....

There really are too many entitled, irresponsible, selfish people out there with no thought for the consequences of their actions.  They just don't seem to think further than the ends of their collective noses and it really ****** me off.
		
Click to expand...

I have moved on a bit from poo-bags now.  I am seriously considering taking the Rotters to prance around the 9Miniscule) garden of the f8888ing idiot who keeps allowing her 'cocker-poo' to prance through our field of sheep.  'He doesn't chase them' is her reasoning.  No he doesn't but he upsets them - and it's their field not his!  Grrrrrrr!


----------



## littlefluffball (18 April 2019)

Dog ownership is a bit of a gripe of mine - and I am the biggest dog lover!  I don't know if it is because there are so many more dog owners now or they are less responsible or a mixture.  I am forever having to go out to my chickens when someone walks past with their out of control dog who decides to chase them.  Folk letting their dog run loose through fields of growing crops, letting their dog crap everywhere and not picking it up or bagging it then tossing the bag......

Trying to keep it brief but due a sudden change in life circumstance I at one point found myself having to work long hours, while on my own, with two dogs.  I made the best of the situation and my dogs never suffered - we walked 4 miles every Morning before I went to work, the dog walker came in at lunchtime and they went on an hour walk with her and "the pack" then we went out again at night.  To be honest as very lazy sighthounds they weren't fussed either way but I just worked out to do the best I could. i will never ever forget an "acquantance" who flat out told me I was cruel to have/keep the dogs when I had to work.  I was livid because I knew for a fact my dogs got more than many I knew who were in what is probably looked at as more "dog suitable" situations.  She herself had a rottweiler (she was gorgeous) and she didn't work yet that poor dog got "walked" around the same block twice a day every day!

I think people see dogs as a fashion accessory now and pick more by the image or name than what breed and breed traits would suit their circumstances.  People also probably take less time to train them these days not least due to the fact that most peoples lives are very busy and hectic now


----------

